# Navara D40 rattles on startup



## D40man (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi, 

Im glad I found this forum. I hope someone can give me advice.
I have a 2013 Navara D40 and it rattles on startup for a few seconds. Is it a warning sign that the chain had stretched or something to do with worn chain guides?
I'm not good at keeping my Navara serviced on time. 110K miles on the clock so it is quite possible that it should be replaced. 
When it started to run poorly I thought that it's a chain issue but I wanted to ask for advice. When are these timing chains have to be changed?
I've heard that these engines fitted with some weak chain and there everyone have problem with it.

Thanks


----------



## D40man (Jun 5, 2017)

Just an update... yesterday my mechanic stripped my Navara's engine.
The gears look pretty bad. Currently we are sourcing an complete timing chain kit alternative. 
We called Nissan and changing these parts would cost a fortune. 

I can't attach photos of my timing gears.


----------



## D40man (Jun 5, 2017)

That's really sad. I've hoped that someone can give me some advice regarding this timing chain issue. These YD25 engines seem to have issues with the chain and they apparently snap after some time. 
We ended up ordering a zedperformance's duplex timing chain kit for my Navara. I don't know how long it lasts but I will most likely sell this Navara in a year.


----------

